# Skeptical Inquirer



## Lily (Sep 23, 2003)

This is a really interesting magazines for those interested in the paranormal and all that other stuff. Basically, it just disproves all the claims to the supernatural and what not . . . don't know what else I can say about it, really.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 8, 2004)

I've read a few of those. It is a fifty-fifty sort of magazine. Some of the things I believe in it can disprove, and some of it it really, really can't.


Heh, and even if it does try to disprove anything I believe in, it wouldnt matter...because I believe in it lol. But it is a pretty good magazine that puts up an intelligent argument.


----------

